# Hello from....



## timstalltaletav (Jul 25, 2014)

.... 32000 feet over Ohio













20140725_181733.jpg



__ timstalltaletav
__ Jul 25, 2014






Any recommendations for Q in Indianapolis?


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 25, 2014)

Got nothing.  But cool post!


----------

